# Signal strength display should be included in the info panel



## tivonaute (May 6, 2015)

It should not require going into a special mode where DVR functionality is suspended. (TiVo Roamio OTA)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tivonaute said:


> It should not require going into a special mode where DVR functionality is suspended. (TiVo Roamio OTA)


Signal strength doesn't display with Account & System Information, TiVo box Diagnostics? Strange they changed that with the OTA. A regular basic Roamio lets you examine the signals without any interruption of regular operation (except the display).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah you can check the DVR diagnostics screen to see the signal strength of all tuners.


----------



## JohnnyBnyc (Sep 9, 2015)

I agree, it should be readily accessible.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

It would be nice. The audio types are shown. Adding video types and signals would be so nice.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It is there! Go to System & Support->TiVo box diagnostics. It shows the signal strength for each of the 4 tuners along with a ton of other info


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> It is there! Go to System & Support->TiVo box diagnostics. It shows the signal strength for each of the 4 tuners along with a ton of other info


Thread title. It would be quicker, especially for the OTA people who see something and want to see if their antenna fell off the roof.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You mean in the overlay that you can pull up when the show is playing? But what if you're not watching live TV? Or what if you're behind live TV does it show the signal strength at the point you're watching, or what it is right now?

I was only replying to the point that there is a way to do it without suspending DVR functionality.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> You mean in the overlay that you can pull up when the show is playing? But what if you're not watching live TV? Or what if you're behind live TV does it show the signal strength at the point you're watching, or what it is right now?
> 
> I was only replying to the point that there is a way to do it without suspending DVR functionality.


You're right on both counts. The TiVo box Diagnostics don't affect normal operation. But wouldn't it be nice to hit Info and see the signal for the current channel? Throw in a few more data items and I would be in heaven.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

We definitely need something better than we got.  100 years of trying to get good radio reception and it ends up mostly being trial and error.

We need better tools.


----------

